# Starting to woodcarve, need advice!



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

I want to do some wood carving, mostly relief carving and maybe a small sculpture if I get bored with relief haha. What is a good set of hand tools that will allow me to accomplish this? I want quality tools with a good selection of tools that will not leave me limited. I am interested in push type or using mallet to tap the chisel along. Looking for under $800 for set, the cheaper the better, but not sacrifice quality and diversity. I see woodcraft has Pfeil, they have good reviews but not sure if they are high priced for quality, is there anything cheaper that is good quality?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

For all things woodcarving, woodcarving illustrated.

Most would recommend buying individual tools as required and not a set. I like and own some Flexcut, but most of my carving tools are flea market and yard sale buys.


----------



## MyWayChipCarving (Apr 5, 2013)

I have seen this question over the last several years on here. Everyone gives there advise. "you should start with X,Y,Z tools and then get A,B,C tools". Here is the way I see it, take it for what it's worth.

You have a project you want to do. Research the project, see what tools you will need for that project. If you can afford the tools to make the project easier get them, (hence, right tools, right job).

I am a woodcarver too. I have seen people starting out in carving, go out and buy the biggest sets of tools just because they wanted all the fancy tools. But they end up only using half of the tools.

P.S. Also look around in your area for carving club and classes. That helped me out a lot.

All in all, I suggest, buy what you need, when you need it and soon you will find out what you truely need. It's a trial and error.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Here's a suggestion you wont see. Go to Brownells and look at inletting tools. They're far superior to what "wood butchers" normally use.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

This is the same question I faced a couple of years back when I wanted to try my hand at carving. I agree with MWCC-pick the project you want to do and buy the right tools for that project. Also, I highly recommend DVDs and all material by Mary May (just Google her name). My philosophy became that wood carving tools are like router bits-you can't buy them all to start out, sets contain bits you'll never use, so buy them as the need arises. And, by the way, I bought my chisels from Woodcraft and have been very happy wit the Pfeil brand-just keep them stropped as you use them.


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

Loco, I may have to check that out, I have a gift certificate to Brownells haha.

I will look into some projects that interest me and see what is used, and see what the most used ones are across several projects. I guess I can get high quality tools buying them separately than buying a set.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Watch for Woodcraft 10% to 15% (sometimes 20%) off sales-that's how I accumulated mine.


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

So which brand of tools do most of you prefer?


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Pfiel for me; and, not to start an argument, I'd note that I've been purchasing from Bownell's since the 70s and have done stock inletting, including pillar bedding, checkering and trigger jobs on S&W revolvers and 1911s. Pfiel comes sharp and is easy to keep sharp-just be sure to strop it often, I use horse hide and green honing compound (c.f., http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/dept/TH/item/MS-GREENHN/Green_Micro-fine_Honing_Compound ). Good luck.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the look and feel of the Stubai tools. (Made in Austria) "http://www.stubaidirect.com/"


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

Does anyone have any information on this Flexcut Starter Carving Set 









That is pretty cheap for the amount you get, if not that I guess I will try to pick out some individual tools.


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

You are right track with the chisels but also consider a decent set of files for carving. I use those quite a bit and they come in handy to have to both remove material and to "sand" to smooth out the finish.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I stared carving long ago in Calif and I found the local chapter of "California carvers guild" and took a carving class from them. All questions were answered there. Look for a carvers Guild in your area. These guilds are all over the USA.


----------



## katilicous (Oct 26, 2011)

The Flexcut Slipstrop pictured above is a great strop for carving tools and try saying that 3 times fast and it takes some practice


----------

